# Generische Klassen mit Eclipse



## J_Spock (13. Feb 2008)

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe ein kleines Problem bei der Erstellung von generischen Klassen mit Eclipse. Wie man vielleicht weiß oder nicht weiß, werden ab dem JDK 1.5 (oder 5.0) zum Programmieren generische Klassen angeboten.

Nun die Sache ist so, dass ich Kubuntu verwende und ich Java SE 1.6 vollständig installiert habe. In Eclipse habe ich nun ein Projekt angelegt, welches mit JDK 1.6 compiliert werden soll (das ist die anfängliche Einstellung), ich aber ständig eine Fehlermeldung von Eclipse bekomme, dass ich generische Klassen erst ab 5.0 compilieren kann. Nun habe ich aber wie gesagt schon Version 1.6 drauf (auch bestätigt durch "java -version").

Nun die Frage: Was muss ich in Eclipse einstellen oder was mache ich falsch?

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Gruß an Alle.


----------



## SlaterB (13. Feb 2008)

> Nun die Frage: Was muss ich in Eclipse einstellen oder was mache ich falsch?

ich denke du hast alles eingestellt, oder was bedeutet

> In Eclipse habe ich nun ein Projekt angelegt, welches mit JDK 1.6 compiliert werden soll (das ist die anfängliche Einstellung), 
?

kennst du die Preferences?
http://www.java-forum.org/de/userfiles/user4802/compliance.gif


----------



## J_Spock (13. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe noch einmal genau nachgeschaut. Wenn ich ein neues Java-Projekt anlege, dann ist schon die default-Einstellung JRE 1.6 (nicht JDK, wie ich schrieb) vorgegeben. Meines Erachtens also alles i.O. 

Es erscheint dann aber: "Syntax error, parameterized types are only available if source level is 5.0"

Nun mein Englisch wird wohl nicht so schlecht sein, dass ich sagen kann, dass diese Klassen erst ab 5.0 möglich sind und nicht nur für 5.0.

Vielleicht hilft der Hinweis weiter.
Danke.


----------



## J_Spock (13. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

alles klar! Danke für Dein Bildchen. Ich habe es gefunden und auf 6.0 eingestellt.

Gruß und Danke, Maik.

P.S.: Warum ist das eigentlich auf 1.4 eingestellt?


----------



## maki (13. Feb 2008)

> ich habe noch einmal genau nachgeschaut. Wenn ich ein neues Java-Projekt anlege, dann ist schon die default-Einstellung JRE 1.6 (nicht JDK, wie ich schrieb) vorgegeben. Meines Erachtens also alles i.O.


In neuen Projekten wirst du dann diesen Fehler nicht ,mehr bekommen.

Stell doch mal dein aktuelles Projekt um 

Rechtklick auf das Projekt->Properties->Java Compiler...

Nachtrag: Hat sich ja schon erledigt..


----------



## SlaterB (13. Feb 2008)

die JRE/ JDK ist klar, du hast ja eh kein anderes installiert,
die Frage ist die Compliance-Einstellung, hast du meinen Screenshot überhaupt angeschaut?

edit: ah, nun klappts ja, warum 1.4? keine Ahnung


----------



## J_Spock (13. Feb 2008)

Ich sehe wir haben uns mit unseren Antworten überschnitten. 

Danke noch mal.


----------

